# Update!!!!



## Denise

Just wanted to let you know that I’d found my new puppy he will be coming home on December 15th.:whoo: I wanted to thank you all for helping me find a breeder. 

Thanks,
Denise


----------



## irnfit

Terrific news, but we need more info than that. Sex, color, and pictures.


----------



## Lynn

Denise,

How exciting!! December 15th....that is in a few days!!! Are you ready?


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations Denise. Can't wait for more info and PHOTOS!!


----------



## abuelashavanese

*Congratulations! We love pics and new puppies! *


----------



## dschles

Congrats! I remember feeling crazed in the days leading up to our picking up our puppy as I tried to get all the supplies I needed. It is amazing how many pounds of supplies are needed for such a little pup!


----------



## Denise

Thumperlove said:


> Denise,
> 
> That's GREAT! I'm glad to hear you found one! Boy, that was pretty quick! lol Did you manage to find someone here on the East coast?
> 
> Any pictures????  Purty please??? hehe.
> 
> Kara


Kara,
My breeder is about 30 minutes away from me. He's a boy black with one white paw. How is Gucci feeling?


----------



## maryam187

Denise, :cheer2: how exciting! You need to reward us with pics and details ASAP!!! December 15th is when Kristin is getting Nico, what an exciting Saturday for all of us! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Can't wait to see pictures. He sounds adorable!


----------



## Denise

Lynn said:


> Denise,
> 
> How exciting!! December 15th....that is in a few days!!! Are you ready?


This will be our first pet I have no idea what to do. I'm pretty sure once he arrives I'm going to be posting more often with lots of questions.


----------



## pjewel

Denise,

You're in for an exciting time. Having a hav as a first pet is like hitting the jackpot first time out. Can't wait to see photos of your new bundle of joy. I'll be closely monitoring (as I'm sure will everyone else) on the 15th/16th.


----------



## Laurief

Denise !!! I cannot believe that is all you posted!! You are very mean. We are all excited to see pics of this baby over the weekend!!! :wink:
Laurie


----------



## TnTWalter

*Congratulations!*

And have fun shopping!

eace:


----------



## Lina

Congrats Denise! How exciting that you found your puppy!!! Do you have a name yet? And where are the pictures?


----------



## Doggie Nut

How exciting Denise! A Christmas puppy! I always dreamed as a little girl that I would get up on Christmas morning and find a wiggling puppy in my stocking or in a big box tied with a bright red ribbon....never happened....oh well, I've definitely made up for it over the years. Not at Christmas but ALL YEAR ROUND! :biggrin1: Post those pics as soon as you get your special pressie!


----------



## lfung5

yippee, more puppy pictures! Congrats!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh goody, another new puppy! Congrats Denise, so exciting!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Congrats on your pending pup, Denise! I hope you have your camera batteries charged and ready to take lots of pics when you bring him home so you can share him with us!

Wanda


----------



## Denise

Thumperlove said:


> OHH! That's awesome! Have you seen him in RL yet? He sounds like a cutey! What's his personality like?
> 
> How cute to have a single white paw! lol, Like Michael Jackson and his glove (Gawd, I'm aging myself aren't I? ound
> 
> Gucci is doing better....she's freaking out over something. I think she's upset about the boxes (Christmas stuff) I've got out and ready to ship to family/friends. They don't "belong" where they are! lol
> 
> hugs,
> Kara


Kara,

It's funny that you mention Michael Jackson because that is the reason the breeder gave him his initial MJ.....I'm changing his name to Lucky. I will post some pics that my breeder send me once I get home.


----------



## Denise

Laurief said:


> Denise !!! I cannot believe that is all you posted!! You are very mean. We are all excited to see pics of this baby over the weekend!!! :wink:
> Laurie


Laurie,

Sorry I did not post anymore info....I'm at work it's hard for me to do. And when I get home it's hard for me to even get to my computer with four kids driving me crazy.........I got say I'm very exiced I think more than my kids.


----------



## Denise

*Here are some Picutes!!!*

I'm not sure if I did this right hopefully the pictures are going to show up.....


----------



## Denise

*More Pictures!!!*

Finally figure out how to upload the pictures. :whoo:


----------



## Paige

What a gorgeous puppy. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## mckennasedona

Denise,
Lucky is adorable!


----------



## Denise

Thumperlove said:


> Denise,
> 
> He's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! Oh, I love his coloring/pied! CUTE!! Aren't you glad you waited and found someone on this side of the country?
> 
> Adorable!!
> 
> Kara


I'm glad that I found you guys here!!! and help me throughout the process. I really getting anxious I'm going to do some shoopping for him on Friday, without my DH he will trying to control how much money I'm going to spend.ound:


----------



## ama0722

OMG and so cute. Hey, I heard when they are puppies you get to buy whatever you want and it doesn't count!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Lucky is a beautiful little guy!!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Denise, he is adorable! What a sweet face! Now, you are going to bring Lucky to the playdates, right???


----------



## kgiese

Denise said:


> I'm glad that I found you guys here!!! and help me throughout the process. I really getting anxious I'm going to do some shoopping for him on Friday, without my DH he will trying to control how much money I'm going to spend.ound:


Denise,

You need to take DH with you to shop. They end up spending more on these puppies than we do as the excitement overtakes them. My husband went nuts at Pets Mart a couple of hours before we picked up Hank and bought items I never would have. Congratulations, and Lucky is an absolute doll!

Karen


----------



## Denise

Laurief said:


> Oh Denise, he is adorable! What a sweet face! Now, you are going to bring Lucky to the playdates, right???


Of course I'm there just tell me when and where. I was telling my DH about how you guys get together for playdates and he could not believe it.


----------



## juliav

Denise,

Congratulations on your new baby, Lucky is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Denise, Lucky is ADORABLE!!! What a sweet face! Get only the very necessary stuff from the store and shop the rest (especially toys!) from www.petedge.com they have incredibly great prices and once you get over $60 (which really isn't hard to do, LOL) you avoid the $7 (?) surcharge fee. Good luck and don't forget about us once you have your sweetness home with you!


----------



## ama0722

I found the best way to get the husband is have your vet say the dog needs it- mine is such a sucker. When we got my maltese Belle, I had to have Jim take her for a puppy check up. Jim brought her in without a coat in February in Michigan and the vet yelled at him! So the next thing I know, Jim comes home with my maltese with a coat, with boots, with a toothbrush, etc. because the vet wrote him a list! Now, I just need to find a vet out here who says rhinestone coats are better!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima

Lucky is so adorable! All the best, enjoy!


----------



## BeverlyA

OMG! Lucky is precious!!! What a cutie Christmas puppy!

Amanda, can you please make appointments for my kids at your vet so I can send them with Jim? ound:

Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Good idea Beverly, maybe we can get him to outfit all our kids for school!!


----------



## marjrc

Denise, I'm very happy for you!! It's only a few days away now! Lucky is so darn cute! He looks like he has a white sock on his right paw that is rolled down. lol

Amanda, that is so funny! LOL I can picture poor, bewildered Jim having to shop just because the vet said so! ound:


----------



## Lina

Denise, Lucky is such a cutie! I can understand why you are so excited!


----------



## pjewel

Lucky is so cute. I love the little bit of white on his chin. I can just imagine your excitement. I couldn't focus on much else the few days before getting Milo. Funny, it goes so fast. It now feels as if he's been here forever.

You are in for so much fun. Everything they do is adorable.


----------



## casperkeep

You are going to have soo much with Lucky....cute name as well....Can't wait to hear all about him when you get hhim home!!!


----------



## EK8s

Denise,

You are so lucky to have found Lucky! He is absolutely adorable! Can't wait to see some more pictures.

Eileen


----------



## Laurief

:whoo::whoo:LUCKY COMES HOME TODAY!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Cheryl

Denise! Lucky is a cutie and today is the 15th. Hurry home and post more pictures and stories!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

We expect a family photo tonight for the new arrival!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

*YEAH, Lucky's coming home!* We expect MORE than one picture!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Susie

Denise,

Your puppy is so beautiful. I love the flash. 3 little socks and one stocking. black and white is my favorite color combination. Well of course now it's now my second favorite to a blend of beiges, tans and whites.


----------



## Missy

Lucky is adorable. Can't wait to see the homecoming pictures.


----------



## whitBmom

Denise congratulations on your new puppy!! He is so adorable - I love the mitt too  Lucky, will be a "lucky" boy to have you as a mommy.


----------



## Guest

Denise.. Can't wait to see hoto:hoto:hoto:

Bet you had a hard time sleeping last night!


----------

